# How would a SATA III SSDs read speed be affected in a ps4 slim?



## jonkrmr

I think you answered your own question..........


----------



## Tr101748

jonkrmr said:


> I think you answered your own question..........


So regardless of it being in a console it will still give out the 200-300 MB/s that SATA II ports on PCs also give out?


----------



## jonkrmr

SATA II is SATA II. Does not matter what platform it is on.

SATA II max speed is 300 MB/s.


----------



## ozlay

I would just go with a QLC based ssd. Something like a samsung 870 QVO. As the Sata II interface isn't going to bottleneck a QLC ssd.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

ozlay said:


> I would just go with a QLC based ssd. Something like a samsung 870 QVO. As the Sata II interface isn't going to bottleneck a QLC ssd.


In read speed? Yes, it will be bottlenecked by SATA II. In sustained writes? No, it'll be fine.

But seriously, how much sustained writing do you do to a console? Just when installing a game, and most people won't have internet fast enough to be bottlenecked by QLC sustained writes.

Saying that, just get the cheapest SSD of desired capacity that is confirmed to work.


----------

